# New E46 editions



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: Re: New E46 editions*



JPinTO said:


> *WOW! What are these wheels? *


I believe they are going to be on the 04 325ci/cic SP


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: New E46 editions*



JPinTO said:


> *WOW! What are these wheels? *


I think they are Style 137 (17")

EDIT : I have checked it, yes they are 137s


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Heehee, we already get that Sport Edition interior. That must be the first time! 

BTW I believe the trim in that shot is Black Cube. SIlver Cube is _really_ silver.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> *BMW introduced 3 new editions in Germany, I thought I'd share it with you
> 
> Exclusive Edition (Chiaretto Red) *


Are these just interior/exterior combinations like Mercedes' designo packages, or are these actual equipment packages. Do they include anything other than special paint and interior trim?

Also, are they available in only one color per package? (Chiaretto- exclusive, Silver- sport, etc.)

And the final question- how much $$?


----------



## dusterbuster (Jan 29, 2003)

Kaz said:


> *Heehee, we already get that Sport Edition interior. That must be the first time!
> 
> BTW I believe the trim in that shot is Black Cube. SIlver Cube is really silver. *


actually, when i compare the above shots with the interior pics at bmwusa.com, it looks like the sport edition interior shots have the silver cube trim. granted, the bmwusa.com pics are awfully small, but the sport edition interior pics look almost identical to the silver cube trim pics at bmwusa. maybe wishful thinking?


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

Alex,

Please have one (1) E46 in Chiaretto Red sent to Chino Hills, California, USA - thank you very much!

Excellent - thank you so much for the great pictures!

Man, I *need* to get another Bimmer - I'd have one red, one blue! :bigpimp:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: New E46 editions*



SARAFIL said:


> *Are these just interior/exterior combinations like Mercedes' designo packages, or are these actual equipment packages. Do they include anything other than special paint and interior trim?
> 
> Also, are they available in only one color per package? (Chiaretto- exclusive, Silver- sport, etc.)
> 
> And the final question- how much $$? *


they are interior and exterior combos, other than paint and trim, they include bi-xenon headlights, body painted moldings, chrome gauge rings (on 320 and 325), aluminium door sills, light alloy wheels (depending on the package) etc.

I'm not very familiar with designo, but AFAIK designo is very similar to BMW Individual where one can combine optional colors with different interiors.

The prices vary between $1250 and $3250.


----------



## CH_325xiT (Dec 21, 2001)

Thanks for the pics Alex. We can always count on you. :thumbup: 

That sport edition is sharp :wow:
I'd love to get those rims

by the way do you know the cost/avaliability for the dvd based navigation for the e46 retrofit?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

CH_325xiT said:


> *by the way do you know the cost/avaliability for the dvd based navigation for the e46 retrofit? *


Chris, are you asking only the reader or the whole system (incl. Monitor, wiring and the reader) ?


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

I like the wheels on all three cars. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DoctorBimmer (Feb 13, 2003)

For the life of me I do not understand why a company offers XYZ in this country, ABC in that country and so forth. Why not offer the same thing to everyone? It seems to me it would be more cost efficient.


----------



## KWiK (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: Re: New E46 editions*



JPinTO said:


> *WOW! What are these wheels? *


They look like the OZ Vela to me


----------

